# What does N/N mean?



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

It's usually referring to horses who are Impressive bread and potential carriers of HYPP. N/N means they do not carry the gene. H/H or N/H means they are carriers of HYPP since the gene is dominant.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Horse HYPP


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not sure that it only refers to HYPP, but yes, it means the horse is double negative for a disease. N/N is a good thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsezrule (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks!! So is HYPP fatal?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

N/N isn't only in reference to HYPP but that is where you see it the most.

As to HYPP being fatal... yes the seizures can kill a horse, or cause complications that require the horse to be humanly euthanized, but in and of itself it is not considered "fatal" but extremely dangerous as there is no way to predict attacks.


----------



## horsezrule (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there a cure?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No there is not.


----------



## horsezrule (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay thanks!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

When I tested my mare for HERDA, it came back as N/N. So, it can be for different problems.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

All N in N/N or H/N or what ever is that there is no mutation present. You can get it for anything from HyPP to anthing a horse may have. Anything that can be tested for through DNA if the mutation is not present it is represented by an N.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Arabian horses tested for CA (cerebellar abiotrophy) come back N/N, N/CA or CA/CA. N/N is what you reallllllly want.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

N/N just means the horse is completely negative for a gene. N/another letter means it carries one gene (heterozygous) and Letter/Letter means the horse carries two copies of a gene (homozygous). 

Also important when breeding breeds that carry Frame Overo, as breeding two N/O horses leaves a 25% of O/O, which is fatal.


----------



## horsezrule (Jun 26, 2012)

So basically N/N means that whichever disease there is is not present in that horse's genes?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Not diseases only, just a gene. The diseases that have been mentioned are all genetic diseases.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Not diseases only, just a gene. The diseases that have been mentioned are all genetic diseases.[/QUOTEyes the same goes for australian shepherds 2 merles should not be bred because of the possibility of a lethal white...principle can cross all genetics...in horses or any other species one individual can be free of a gene altogether, be a carrier that can pass on to their offspring but not exhibit the trait themselves or have the trait themselves and pass it on to offspring]


----------



## horsezrule (Jun 26, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Not diseases only, just a gene. The diseases that have been mentioned are all genetic diseases.


Okay thanks.


----------

